# Letters from Dad



## Bacon Boy (Oct 31, 2008)

I've gotten one-two on the old gcn game. Who else has gotten one?


----------



## Zephent (Oct 31, 2008)

Didnt you get them on either father's day or mother's day? I forget which.

I loved little switchups like that from the usual, like when you got Resetti's cousin instead of him once in a while.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 9, 2008)

yah werid my dad must really hate me to only write to me like once every 3 years *cries* lol


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 9, 2008)

The Main Character's Dad wrote to him?


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 9, 2008)

I think I had one. Just shows how much our 'dads' love us XD


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 9, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> I think I had one. Just shows how much our 'dads' love us XD


Yeah. Guess he's up in the club with a bottle of bub.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 10, 2008)

Hah, yea, I get one every now and then.


----------



## VantagE (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't think I have ever seen the letter from Dad... weird... maybe because its always full haha.


----------



## VantagE (Nov 10, 2008)

The mailbox I mean... sry for double post.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 10, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> I think I had one. Just shows how much our 'dads' love us XD


still cries lol  :gyroidhuh:


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 10, 2008)

"pokes ^ to make him stop crying and gives him a :llama:"


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 10, 2008)

LLAMA IS MINE YES!!!!! THANKS :llama:


----------



## deathparty666 (Nov 13, 2008)

strange... ive never seen a letter from dad.


----------



## TheCrosser42 (Nov 13, 2008)

My "Dad" must hate me i've had the game since 2002 played almost every day and i havent gotten a single letter. ok maybe one on father's day but thats because the game's programmed to other father's days i didnt get one though :gyroidcircle:


----------



## Hart:;Queen Of (Nov 17, 2008)

Oh, the first year I played it on the GameCube... I got five letters frome my 'Mommy'.


----------



## Anna (Nov 18, 2008)

#gsw1996 said:
			
		

> LLAMA IS MINE YES!!!!! THANKS :llama:


Llama's make its all better :gyroiddance: 

I have noticed on the ACCF calender, there is mothers & Fathers day so whether they will Both be sending letters who knows


----------



## SilverCyrus (Dec 7, 2008)

i had one or two

maybe hes dead and your mom sent it on fathers day to not get us sad


----------



## Bazzel (Dec 7, 2008)

#gsw1996 said:
			
		

> LLAMA IS MINE YES!!!!! THANKS :llama:


That sir, is a Bunchie.


----------



## Taro. (Dec 22, 2008)

The chances of me getting letters from my dad are slim to nothing, and slim just left town. =_=


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Dec 22, 2008)

ive never gotten a letter from dad *sniffle*  lol


----------



## brotatochip (Dec 22, 2008)

#gsw1996 said:
			
		

> LLAMA IS MINE YES!!!!! THANKS :llama:


Thats a llama? -_-


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 22, 2008)

ACROX said:
			
		

> #gsw1996 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what i said....but yes, apparently this :llama: is a llama


----------



## brotatochip (Dec 22, 2008)

rofl looks like a lima bean!!! LOL!!!


----------

